# Baby pigeon pics



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all, I just wanted to share some pics of "Paloma", the pigeon that people on this forum have helped me rescue. She's 19 days old today . . .


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

*A few more pics . . .*

She just loves being put on my belly - goes to sleep chirping with my breathing . . .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a precious!!!

Thank you for rescuing him.

That is a BEFORE (before eating) picture, of him with bottle right? Because afterward he would have a nice full crop and be content, or quite content until next feeding.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

So cute! Very happy to see him doing well and getting good care.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH my goodness.......he's just a cute little thing...........you've done a good job apparently.........


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He's absolutely adorable. Great job, Mom!


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

*Indoors without a cage?*

Thanks for the nice comments everybody! Treesa - the bottle picture is about 1/2-way through a feeding. She's gets VERY excited and active when I'm feeding her. I can tell when she's full because she starts to just stick her beak in the bottle but just play around with the food instead of eating it - plus her crop is full. =) Then she crawls back into her "nest" (was a small rodent bed, now progressed to a small cat bed) and chirps quietly for a bit. 

Any suggestions on how I can keep her in my apartment without having to cage her or clean up pigeon poop from everywhere? She's starting to get more mobile. I like the pigeon diapers idea, but she's too little right now . . .

How about flying? When she starts to fly, is it safe to let her outside (I live in the middle of a city in a fairly big apartment complex)? I've raised orphaned birds before but lived in a very small town with a much bigger house. This city thing is new to me.

Thanks,
Rachel


----------

